# Browning A5 16 Ga.Question



## A5Shhoter (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi 
I'm thinking of purchasing a Browning A5 16 Ga with a Serial Number of X55248 and was wondering if anyone knows the year this firearm was Manufactured?

Kevin


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

A5, pull up the Browning Arms web site; they have a link on reading the serial numbers for date of manufacture.


----------

